# A few shots of my layout



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok so here are a few shots from my layout. (sorry for the links but the board seems to zoom in on my pics for some reason....)

It is a 3x6 F.C.D. layout which will attach to a 4x8 layout in the future creating a 10x8 "L".
These pics are of the "industry" portion nothing is permanently mounted yet, and there are a few piece in the pics that are "just there" for the moment.

Coaling station & mine spur:
http://members.kconlineinc.com/sparks/Trains/Layout/IMAG1970.jpg


There is my Dash 8-40 pulling a passenger train beside the coaling tower. Extra mine spur will run through the tower in the near future.

Covered hoppers in line at the elevator:
http://members.kconlineinc.com/sparks/Trains/Layout/IMAG1972.jpg



Not yet a permanent location just trying it out for functionality, and feel.

Lastly the depot/salvage yard. On the left is a Santa Fe F8 which is destined to be scrapped, the gondolas on the spur are filled with scrap metal and coal and are ready to roll. At the Depot on the right a tractor trailor, is being loaded for a local delivery.
http://members.kconlineinc.com/sparks/Trains/Layout/IMAG1976.jpg




Just a start, but it's been fun going!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like that last pic. I embedded it into your post with "img" tags, so you can see how that's done.

Update ... scratch that ... I tried it, but then saw that the photo was HUGE in size ... displays too large on the screen. Sorry.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the Esso station. Reminds me of my childhood.
-Art


----------

